# Another get toghether and lessons.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My friend ask me to come over for breakfast ,it turn out that his daughter and a bunch of other couples wanted to learn how to use his Dutch oven and other ways to cook without fancy equipment and simple ingredients .Pancakes on the griddle , boil coffee ,Dutch oven baking ;corn bread ,artisan bread , biscuits,etc salted pork for bacon , baked beans with salted pork ,boil rice ,dry ramen noodles with dry meats and vegetable as survival food ,sweet boil corn meal or mush Making the biscuits and pancakes from scratch was funny so was making their own baking powder ,they never had boil coffee or knew how to de-salt pork and using a bowl and wood spoons was an experience .The house has a fireplace so we had wood ,starting a fire in the outdoor fire pit was a comedy. There was plenty of food but everybody realize that back in those days life in the frontier was not an easy thing and in a shtf situation things will be much worse if not prepared. They realize that there is much learning ahead and they want to do this again; they want to learn how to make jerky.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

That's great. I've offered to help dozens of people learn how to can/garden/cook but they would rather have someone else do it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

That's too bad they didn't take you up on it. They're missing out!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

well readytogo,it sounds like all yall had a great time.and that they learned some things..

i do need a dutch oven,and/or something that i can use outside..we already have a fire-pit..and my mom had seen something in a catalog once.in which it can be used with the fire-pit.and it can be used for making jerky to cooking meals in it..


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is getting funnier by the minute ,I just got a call from one of the young couples in the weekend group ,they wanted me to go over this weekend for another session, it seems they want me to go shopping with them so they can prep at home ,they want to pay me ,wow .So the plan is a big get together for a more detail lesson and I will be taking with me my food dryer ,Coleman oven and some gear and a fire extinguisher.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I remember the Tupperware home shows my ex used to have at home ,well I`m going to be doing the same with this kids ,they seem eager ,they are well educated young professionals who never had a real life experience ,city life, shelter home with money and the closes thing to outdoor was a trip to Disney World so I think I will be enjoying myself and helping others who want to learn.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds like a great event! And.. I bet you learn something with all their questions too.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

and a fire extinguisher? do i dare ask?  LOL


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I just took my food dryer over, the kids are going crazy with this stuff ,I hope to have a good weekend with them .Question. Is anybody else involved with helping others in their area like a neighbor,family or church group because this is interesting at least for me I`m having fun folks.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep. We've opened up our commercial kitchen at our preschool on the weekends and have taught: bread baking, canning jam, food "mixes", beer brewing, and seed starting.
It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

readytogo said:


> This is getting funnier by the minute ,I just got a call from one of the young couples in the weekend group ,they wanted me to go over this weekend for another session, it seems they want me to go shopping with them so they can prep at home ,they want to pay me ,wow .So the plan is a big get together for a more detail lesson and I will be taking with me my food dryer ,Coleman oven and some gear and a fire extinguisher.


At least they are willing to learn. More then I can say for most people out there


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

AmishHeart I wish I could be there ,I love to bake and teach, well I just got home from our little get together the kids already had used my food dryer and had a batch of dry beef , bananas and apples .Today I try to focus on cooking without power ,since around here we tend to lose power during bad weather days ,charcoal ,wood or propane so I started a fire in the bbq and set to make biscuits and a small yeast bread and corn bread with the basic ingredients, nothing from a box ,they had already gone to the store for flour and things. This is a young generation they are not into cowboy movies or old shows or history but I emphasize the need for history and books I took a tour around the house to see how capable they were on home repairs ,very limited to none ,In this house they had no I idea how to turn off the main water supply or breakers ,no fire extinguisher either ,one brand new generator in the box ,next meet ,they take their vehicle to the dealer for everything ,can`t even sharpen a knife so yes the kids need help, they loved the cotton balls and Vaseline trick for fire starting ,next time will be a good one too I just hope they don`t set the house on fire.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Investing in those young people with your talent and time is a great thing you're doing. You are teaching them things that may probably save their life one day. Too bad you're not in New Mexico. I have the building and the people, but my time is usually scarce.
Using corn chips for fire starting is another fun one for the kids


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Corn chips? I've never heard that one.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep. Eat some. Light some.
Our grandson that lives with us usually asks to start the fire pit when I'm cooking outside. He has a pocket knife, magnesium, shredded twine and dryer lint. If he's getting frustrated, he asks to light cornchips. I'd like him to learn the harder way first.
Vaseline and cotton do work well, too.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Well the crew is learning and really into it, the kids set up in a new house, this one is going to be the focal point in the event of a shtf moment, is bigger and has a very good storage shed, almost bigger than my home. Today we focus on no power; cooking with propane, wood, charcoal but to save we use propane, I took my Coleman foldable oven, one big cast iron pot and some bowls. Well they never had salted pork as bacon or spam or even Vienna sausages, all easy on the shelves supplies that will last a long time .Instant coffee and dry milk was used as cream and to make biscuits, I made cinnamon rolls with biscuit mix and made yeast bread with quick yeast in the big cast-iron pot, I have a small grill in the pot to place the loaf pan in it that keeps it from touching the hot bottom and I can bake in any burner, after boiling the salted pork it was fried and they loved it .Spam fried with a little sugar and Vienna sausage in omelets. They had my food dryer going with more beef jerky so I also show them how to make a Korean ramean soup with plain noodles and jerky .I just got home and I`m tired as hell but happy ,they are really in to it. In this house I was shown more supplies and some new equipment; better flashlight, double propane burners, water storage containers; they have a swimming pool also and a portable toilet with the chemical .


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Canning, Dutch Ovens, etc.*

What I don't know about canning, dutch ovens, animal husbandry, etc., could fill volumes.....but I got about 80GB of "DIY manuals" on the computers, maybe that will help me! Course if the redundant power systems ever go kaflooey completely, I'll probably starve! Sooner or later the deer and other critters would avoid my area, and I don't think a straight meat diet would work out well anyway.....

"Hands-on" experience would be better......might have to have a few conversations with them "church ladies" in the near future, before these pups are grown and I split for the great wild West. Now if I can just avoid the widows.....


----------



## Outbreak51 (Nov 29, 2016)

Now 65 I had a young 20ish couple at a campground with an unused DO and they wanted to know how to use it. I built a fire until just coals and made a breakfast of potatoes, bacon, sausage, eggs and cheese stacked into it. Baked it for an hour and served it. Later made a loaf of bread. They were amazed at what can be made in a DO. When I told them, about making peach cobbler they were even more interested in its many uses.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Outbreak51 I had an experience like yours a few years back in our campground ,a few young couples had the site next to ours and in the morning I set to baked cinnamon rolls and biscuits on a small propane bbq ,my cast iron Dutch was full of sausages and eggs and in the skillet a big hash brown not to forget boil coffee ,well the aroma was killing ,they had two children in the group and I gave them cinnamon rolls ,the adults wanted to know were the rolls came from and that started a new friendship ,they came over to take a look at our kitchen, they never seen a Dutch oven and had no idea of baking in a bbq or with charcoal. Next morning in the camp ground bbq I baked two loafs of bread and gave them one ,they couldn't`t believed it. The story don`t end there ,they had a habit of leaving their supplies open and while on the beach a team of raccoon's made camp and did a number on their goods ,it was really funny but a good learning lesson for the group ,they had to go to the store and re-stock . We had three more days of fun and I really enjoy helping them and teaching ,good kids are hard to find .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This weekend was not a lesson but a house repair job, one of the kids home had a water heater problem so I went over ,the plumber wanted $1000.00 to replace the unit, labor included .I took a look and see, we went to home depot and with a water heater tune-up kit, $40.00 got the unit going again. There was a lesson here for all ,and it was to drop the cell phones and learn some skills or the world will eat you up. I came home after that and my girls had already mow the land and where hungry
so I gladly fix dinner.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A day for indoor activities like eating and sleeping ;raining and thundering here in Miami, actually I was getting ready to fix my chainsaw when the kids came to pick me up ,they are going to a campground and needed advice on what to take so off to Walmart.With my dryer they had made 2 pounds of dry beef so they wanted ramean noodles, too salty I said, get the plain kind, no frozen goods allow either ,no power I told them ,one had a box of egg beaters and ½ of milk, no good I said, dry milk or canned milk ,eggs ,instant coffee , dry rice ,spam ,bacon ,Vienna sausages ,biscuit mix .They wanted to make hash brown so a bag of frozen was return, I got an old fashion grater and a bag of potatoes. They have a grocery store across from the camp anyway. To my surprise they had already bought a small propane bbq and 2 burner stove so at home one mother showed them how to use the grater and on the bbq I made a batch of instant biscuits and cinnamon biscuits with the same mix .They wanted to learn how to cook with logs but I told them to wait .I made sure they had the first aid kit, fire extinguisher, plastic ware, plates trash bags and propane. They are not going too far and is a nice KOA ground with air condition cabins plenty of water, showers, hell even movies, but their parents are worried anyway and 5 days to them is like the end of the world .So I got home a little time ago, shower took my pills and since the weather is lousy is vegetable soup day with chocolate brownies.


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

Good on ya helping others learn.
You check for ticks yet?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been so busy I forgot to tell you all about our last get together; the kids came back from their little camping trip although it was in a KOA campground with all the modern facilities they still had their issues, like their new propane bottles were empty, they forgot the lighters but not the cotton balls with Vaseline or charcoal lighter fluid, the fire extinguisher was from their parents home, empty too, they swear the flashlights work at home, well they fail at the campground. But they had credit and money so to the store they went and got what what’s needed and I did get two calls for instructions on their new Coleman bbq and the smoke coming out of the green timber they were using .They cheated a little and had McDonalds one night but over all they learn and had a good time .Probably will get together this weekend and review a few things after all hurricane season is coming here in Florida and I also need to get a few things myself.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The kids try to make soap ,after I told them that I make my own they try to make it themselves ,just a small batch but I didn't work ,I took a loaf of bread to my friends and while there his daughter showed up with her husband ,had a few beers and I started to smell a strong salad dressing aroma ,her mother started to laugh and I was called into the kitchen ,the soap had a strong smell of vinegar but it was not soapy at all . I demonstrated with the real stuff by mixing a little with vinegar ,the acid eats the soap ,the vinegar unsaponifies the base soap, the kids just laugh and enjoy the bread which by the way they had fun making pizza dough.


----------

